# Help me think big



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

This isn't really food related, but I didn't know where else to post it! (Oh, and so this isn't too confusing, I work full time at an office, the rest of the time is spent working on my own catering business.) Okay, so every year we have a company picnic for my office, and every year I am one of the people involved in making the party planning desicions. Well, this year I want to do it up big. Help me think of some 'outside the box' fun bbq party ideas that people won't stop talking about.

So you know what we do, last year we went up to the mountains, bbq'ed, had a jumpy bounce house for the kids, had activites such as face painting for the youngsters, and played some games like a hula hoop contest, three legged race, etc etc. The year before that, the zoo, games, food, etc. 

Every year it's pretty much the same routine, just different food & a different location. What can we do to make it totally exciting? Give me some ideas. I'm going to volunteer to do the food this year, say the meat, and suggest we have the rest of the company bring potluck sides. That way we can spend more money on meat, and do steaks & ribs instead of burgers....ugh.

I want more though. Please help me think big!


----------



## booooze (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, for starters, im just noting, because you may not have thought of this-- that if you do ribs and steaks, make sure you have tables and a place to sit down, but im sure you have that anyways.

When it comes to having games, check out http://www.partygamecentral.com/

its hard to come up with ideas, since you had your office party on a mountain, and the year before that it was in a zoo...lol. Only things i can come up with are things like sports, a hockey shoot, basketball, etc. You could have some games and have an all round prize at the end of the day or somethingyou could have egg toss, ring toss, all kinds of tosses..lol. All i can really come up with. Check out taht website for all kinds of ideas.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

If the group is large enough you can see if anyone is interested in playing music. I would discourage it if there's going to be heavy drinking, unless you're tone deaf.

Again, the size of the group determines the outcome, but a pig roast is very involved, and provides an excellent centerpiece. There's a company in Boulder that rents loaded pig roasters (they're propane, and easy to operate), I would assume they're listed in the phone book,"Arapahoe Roasters" but I think I have the number if you can't find it. You have to give them substantial notice, so they can purchase the pig, and have it available for slaughter the day before you are to have it delivered. They give ample instruction on the safe use of the device.

There are so many beautiful, outdoor settings here in Colorado, that I would favor those, especially in summer. Using a tent to cover the food service area is a nice touch to make it feel civilized, but only if it needs to feel civilized.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

DanBrown,
She said think BIG! not PIG!
But sounds boutylicious. sp?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about a comedy troupe? Comedy Sportz is one with national franchises, but there may be a similar one near you. They involve the audience. I can't say they are all family-friendly, but that one guarantees no "blue" humor.

How about a costume-making craft station for the kids? They can make their own plays or just have fun making costumes. Crafts like jewelry-making with craft foam, etc. are some ideas. If you know someone who works with kids a lot (day care, elementary teacher), ask them for some ideas. Having a variety of board games on hand is a good option, too.

Adults like board games, too: Trivial Pursuit, even poker-- which reminds me: my husband's company had a casino night with phoney money and prizes for the high hands and high rollers. It as very popular. The theme of the party was "bootlegger's ball". We also had a photographer who gave us roaring 20s props (booze bottles, fake machine guns). Everyone was encouraged to come in costume. Of course, this theme isn't appropriate for kids, but you see the possibilities! Incidentally, the meal was done in stations: salads/antipasti, pastas and baked chicken with sides.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Is there a college or large high school nearby that has things like drama, and jazz band, and various choral groups? Sometimes school groups are willing to put on performances--maybe several different types in different locations on the grounds--for a nominal fee to help provide things like uniforms and just to raise funding a play or whatever. And sometimes the cheerleaders can put on quite a dance show, too. (The teachers may hate you for these ideas, though!)
This is pretty far out, but if your people are sporting types, there used to be a few companies that do things like donkey basketball and baseball.
Rodeo is big with high school kids all over, and a rodeo variety show might be fun.
This is probably not what you're looking for, but people do love to see teenagers do great things.
We saw the Tunica, MS high school band perform at a boxing match at the Pyramid in Memhis, and people loved it. Seems like a strange venue for a high school band, but it really went over.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

High schoolers providing entertainment. That's a really good idea. I never thought about that. I will definitely check into that. Thanks for the idea Marzoli!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Well, I know it sounds peculiar--I admit that! But every day I see my hallway full of highschoolers, and they ARE entertaining!  
At least, that's one way to look at them!


----------

